# DP/DR a learning experience?



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Urbn wanted this subject to have its own thread so here it is.

My feelings about DR/DR are that they are not really a mental illness at all. I don't think we need medication for it and I don't think the answer is complicated at all. I think that DP/DR is just our minds way of telling us that what we are doing is wrong. DP/DR has given me a special viewpoint of what it means to be human, it has tought me about suffering and pain, what it feels like to be weak and it has humbled me a great deal. I think the key that I have just found to rid myself of DP/DR is that my DP/DR is a learning experience and not a mental illness. I feel horrible because what I am doing is makeing me feel horrible! This ties into religion for me and personaly I think that my DP/DR is God's way of humbleing people so they can see what they are doing wrong. Before I got DP/DR I used to be very selfish and stupid I was spoiled and ignorant. I used to make fun of people that I viewed as weak or retarded so that I could feel better about myself. I used to put myself and my own selfish desires before everything else. Now I realize that the reason that I have always felt so badly in my life is because of my own bad thinking. I made fun of others to avoid people makeing fun of me. DP/DR has tought me that I must be more thoughtful of people around me and I must accept myself for who I really am. I am a good person that is doing bad things, that is who I am!
Reality and the world around me are also good but most people are just as blind as I have been my whole life. People think that the only way they will feel better is to selfishly enjoy themselves and give in to there selfish desires. Or as the bible says at Heb 11:25 "to have the temporary enjoyment of sin". The answers we keep makeing for ourselves are only temporary and that is why we continue to suffer. We must find permanent answers that will make us truely happy for the long term. 
When I used to make fun of people this would only make me feel good for a few minutes then I would start to feel bad that I made fun of someone weaker then myself. I felt bad about myself and so I would reject my own identity or I would create DP! My DR is more complex but I think that my DP and the excuses my DP created in my mind has spilled over into DR I hate the world just as much as I hate myself and therefore I reject reality or create DR for myself. I have been makeing excuses for myself and for the whole world for years but I am comming to the conclusion that the problem is that I have not learned my lessons and neither has the world. The world sucks because everyone in the world continues in their sin, and continues to only care for themselves and have a selfish and unloveing attitude toward everyone around them. My life sucks because I have been selfish myself and I have been makeing the wrong decisions in my life, like the decision to smoke pot. I think I have finally learned my lessons and I think that I am fully humbled and ready to start liveing and stop makeing excuses for myslef.

I hope that all of you figure out why you feel so bad. I am sure all of you are doing something wrong in your lives that is causeing you to feel so badly. Just stop makeing excuses and do what your heart tells you to. We all have everything we need, none of us are lacking in anything. We are just not doing what we know we should be doing!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Ps 38:18-22

*18 For I proceeded to tell about my own error;
I began to be anxious over my sin.*

19 And my enemies who are alive became mighty,
And those hating me for no reason became many.

20 And they were rewarding me with bad for good;
They kept resisting me in return for my pursuing what is good.

21 Do not leave me, O Jehovah.
O my God, do not keep far away from me.

22 Do make haste to my assistance,
O Jehovah my salvation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

That is exactly how i feel, i think its good that you remain to be humbled by the experience. I never underestimate things anymore, things are not so cut and dry, i have to respect everything and everyone.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm in an extraordinary bad mood today, and after reading that bile I was almost tempted to lock it. But I won't, as my judgement is probably clouded.

At least it needs to be moved to the Spiritual section with all the rest of the madness.

How many times does it had to be said? DR/DP is a natural reaction to stress/panic/depresstion, nothing more mysterious than a broken bone, but infinately (usually) more difficult to heal. This is a support forum, not somewhere for someone with religious ideations to express their, frankly, insane ideas. Go somewhere else if you want to promote this ridiculous propoganda.

Yes, everyone has a point of view, but there is a place for these kind of views, and this isn't one of them. Try the 'Flat Earth' website.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Martinelv I am not trying to spreed my religious views that is not what I am doing. Just because I quoted scripture does not mean that I am trying to spreed dogma, scripture has a lot of usefull information in it even if you don't believe in God. I believe that DP/DR is a natural human feeling just like anxiety is. I believe that it is actually good for us and for our understanding. Just like how a fever(something good) is a natural reaction to a cold or flu(something bad) DP/DR(something good) is our natural reaction to our bad way of thinking and to our bad lifestyle. It is true that a fever can kill you but it is useful because it helps kill off your illness(cold, flu). DP/DR is good in that it helps to kill off your mental illness(what is actually bothering you) but if you never realize what is actually bothering you then your DP/DR is only going to hurt you.

This scripture is very useful for all of us I think.
18 For I proceeded to tell about my own error; 
I began to be anxious over my sin.

I am sorry that you think this is only dogma and that you don't like what I have to say but you should not have moved my post. 
You are in abuse of your powers by trying to enforce your dogma on me and my thread. I would never do that to you and you should not do it to me.

I have made a promise before never to post on the religion section again so if you do not want to move my thread back to where it belongs then delete it because I do not want to go against my promise.

I am sorry if I offended anyone and if I did, feel free to PM me with all your hate.

Mahalo.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, if you read my post carefully I am not abusing my 'powers' by moving your thread to the Spiritual Forum. As I said, it's not really my call.

I've no idea why you don't post on the religious forum.

I h.a.t.e religious dogma, especially when it contaminates mental illness, which is why I posted that reply. It has no place here, except on the spiritual forum. It has always done more harm than good.

My h.a.te. ? It would be a long PM, but I'll think about it.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

If that is your decision.

Your the mod, not me.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not moving your post because I agree with the 'core' details of what you said, but, as I said, I disagree strongly with spirituality on the main forum.

(And besides, I'm only a mod because I begged for it.  )


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> And besides, I'm only a mod because I begged for it.


I knew that :lol: .

But you do deserve your mod powers, you have been hear much longer then most of us.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I'm in an extraordinary bad mood today, and after reading that bile


I'm not in a bad mood and I agree. Yesterday's posts were great; but that one just blows.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

1A feel free to replace God with Mother Nature and Creation with Evolution if you want to but either way I think that DP/DR is not necessarily a bad thing.

Maybe I am completly wrong but in my experence of DP/DR I have learned many good things about life and about how to treet people.

But if you think that all my ideas "blow", then fine, that is your opinion.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

LOSTONE said:


> 1A feel free to replace God with Mother Nature and Creation with Evolution if you want to but either way I think that DP/DR is not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Maybe I am completly wrong but in my experence of DP/DR I have learned many good things about life and about how to treet people.
> 
> But if you think that all my ideas "blow", then fine, that is your opinion.


I believe in God -- it's just that I don't think recovery has to involve religion. Most of your ideas and statements are great, btw.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> I believe in God -- it's just that I don't think recovery has to involve religion. Most of your ideas and statements are great, btw.


Yes your right so I will include a quote from someone less offensive.

Yoda the Jedi master!









As he told Luke Skywalker in the Dagoba system.
"*Already know that what you need*"

And when Luke failed to lift his X-Wing spacecraft.
"*Look at me, judge me by size do you*?"

I hope these quotes were not offensive to anyone, but if they were feel free to PM me with all of your hate!

P.S. I believe Luke Skywalker was one of the greatest Jedi of them all, after Yoda that is.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like to make a couple observations on this somewhat sensitive and controversial thread.

Lostone went through a wonderful significant experience recently of breaking out of/away from DP, and he was also to offer a very valuable explanation of that. Today he has offered a religious related explanation for this experience.

Concern has been expressed that Lostone is trying to assert that certain religous beliefs are the definitive way to heal from DP.

Whatever Lostone decides to share with the forum in the future, I think it's understandable why he would be motivated to share this with us today. The reason is that having gone through a significant DP freeing experience, he is strongly motivated to try and understand and explain this event and how it relates to his life as fully as possible. Naturally since his religion is a big part of his life, he is going to have thoughts in that area. So while there may be concerns that he will start prosletyzing that certain religious beliefs heal DP, that may not be his main intention.

Here's another general idea. I think what Lostone has expressed and the comments on it, helps show the close connection between shame, guilt and 'trying to do what's right' and DP. I know a big thing that motivates my DP is trying to act 'right.' It has also been shown in research by Jennifer Freyd and others that trauma that can start DP can also start a wounded 'I am bad' thought and feeling process. So there may often be a temptation to search for were the 'badness' in DP is, and how to correct it. 
That may even be a part of DP itself, at least if that's what someone thinks about all the time. People without DP also think about what is 'bad' and 'good' but they probably do so much less frequently. So if Lostone is no longer a full time DP person, his statement on sin and DP may be less the begining of prosletyization and more a relatively rare statement he's sharing on the new context he see's for his life.

I think my DP came most strongly from early childhood neglect in the ages of 0 to 3. These are the 'selfish' years. I think if someone is neglected during these years, they may later feel deep feelings of wrongness when considering the importance of their own feelings. It's a replay of being neglected. As an infant the neglectedchild learned that 'its wrong to put my own feelings first' and this mental situation can easily continue for a long time unless changed.

The 'selfish' behaviors of a person aged 0 to 3 are a necessary part of life and personality. Learning about, healthily incorporating and tolerating 'negative' feelings like aggressivness and self interest are a part of this time period and life. If a person hasn't negotiated this process in a way they find satisfactory, they could be a mixing up or confusion of thoughts, feelings and behaviors in the area. A key skill is differentiating between internal feelings and external behaviors, and having social skills to help navigate the interplay between internal feelings and external social behavior.

When a parent neglects a child, the child doesn't have a supportive emotional and social mirror to learn about his feelings, behaviors and social skills. Lack of such a mirror can cause one to have a somewhat blurry self image, were things like behaviors cross over into ones self concept image. So if a persons healthy aggressive self interest feelings come out as a behavior due to lack of a mirror to integrate those feelings internaly, one could think those behaviors represents who one is, and thus label oneself as a 'bad person' or a 'sinner.' And if has issues of having a 'sinner' self concept from experiences at ages 0-3, how would the parental 'supportive 
social emotional mirror' need be played out?

I don't mean to psychologize all of western theology, I think this is only part of the equation in the long history of theology. But I do think that it is a significant part.

So I don't think we DP people are 'sinners', I think we just have developmental social-emotional learning and healing needs.

M


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Methusala
Thank you so much for your post.



> The reason is that having gone through a significant DP freeing experience, he is strongly motivated to try and understand and explain this event and how it relates to his life as fully as possible. Naturally since his religion is a big part of his life, he is going to have thoughts in that area. So while there may be concerns that he will start prosletyzing that certain religious beliefs heal DP, that may not be his main intention.


You are very understanding of what I have just went through, and you are right, proselytizing all of you was not my intention at all.
As you have said this is a very new and amazing experience for me and I am tieing it in to everything that has happened to me over the years. Religion plays a big role in the way I see DP/DR and it is a very big part of my life but I am not trying to trick any of you into believeing in my God. I am just relateing my experience and sharing my thoughts of what I have just been through. I won't be bringing up religion in the future but as I am understanding what is happening to me I am very motivated to tell all of you how I feel. Again I am sorry if I offended anyone.
May the force be with all of you  !

By the way everything that I know about DP/DR, I have learned from dpselfhelp. So to anyone looking for answers, you will find them on dpselfhelp, because I am now DP/DR free for the first time in 8 years.

My thanks to everyone on dpselfhelp for helping me come back to life.


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

Dp is a horrible thing, but i do beleive that there is some good that can come from it. There is much you can learn from the different perspective that dp gives you. It really is hard to self evaluate as you go about your life as a normal person. How do you judge yourself? Your own judging will be tainted by your self conceptions and views. There is no way to be objective. Dp brings your consciousness away from yourself. You actually can percieve your thoughts and actions somewhat objectively. Its possible to actually monitor yourself as if you were another person. You can identify much of the unsavory thoughts and actions you partake in. Unfortuantely this becomes an obsessive habit. It consumes us. This is definately not a good aspect of dp. The only positive part of the obsessiveness is the fact that messages often have to be overemphasized to sink in.

With this new perception i think we may be able to contemplate our own negative thought patterns. If used correctly we may be able to start to fix the things that brought about the dp in the first place. Without an emotional haze we may be able to see our actions logically and realize how absurd some of them are. A non-dp'ed person usually goes through life without really being conscious of how their mind is working. They are so distracted by life in general that it never occurs to them. Dp (unfortunatley) takes much of the pleasure out of these distractions. On the upside it gives our mind time to do a self check.

Unfortuantely the lack of the emotional/subjective view often causes deperession and anxiety. It is hard to really want to do any self repair while in that state.

It is such a horrible emotionless experience, but i have realized many things while dped that i am actually thankful for. Acting on them is f*cking hard though.

I am defintaely not saying dp is a good thing, but i do think it can partly be used for good. I don't think i beleive that what i stated is the reason we get dp, but you never know. Dp sucks balls, but lemons, lemonade and all that crap...


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> A non-dp'ed person usually goes through life without really being conscious of how their mind is working.


Yep and that's one reason I think DP/DR can be viewed as a learning experience. At least for me, it would be very hard to commit some serious harm to some other person because I am so aware of my own existance and the existance of everything else. If I did do some serious harm to someone else I would first have to think about it for hours maybe weeks because my mind is very complex. I would have to be sure that what I was going to do would be the best choice to make. I think this is what has lead me to religion. Maybe DP/DR don't lead all of us to religion but I think it should lead all of us to a better place as human beings.
I am always conscious of the evil going on around me and the evil in my own head (this has nothing to do with religion) I get very upset when I see starving kids on the T.V. or when I watch the news now and see that some little kid was just beat to death by there parrents. I trip out about this stuff. I think to myself WOW, how do people do these things, why are human beings so evil. I can't wrap my mind around it. Then I realize the diffrence between me and most other people in this world. I am very objective about everything, I am always trying to look at things from Gods point of view. I can't just exist in my world, I have to understand everything even the fabric of reality and the mindset of God. My mind is alway being objective and observent of everything in the universe. I can't even laugh at someones jokes because I have to realize that the joke is funny and then after I realize that fact it becomes to late to laugh. I feel like DP/DR has given me a new sense, call it the sixth sense if you want to but it is most definitely a sense that most people don't have.

I agree with all of you this new sense is very horrifying and painful but many things that are good for us are also painful and I think this is one of those things. Sometimes when I realize just how much DP/DR has incresed my knowledge of this world I find myself realizeing that DP/DR in many ways is just a higher state of existance. It may be very, very hard for us to experience and live through this state of existance but I think that the world around us could learn a huge amout from us. I think we are all very special and we should not only view DP/DR as a terrible illness but also as a gift.

I know many of you will be mad about what I have just said but I continue to believe that not all pain is bad and that the only way to really learn anything is to experience pain. We have experienced pain in ways no other humans could even imagine and in some ways we should be thankful for that. We just need to apply the lessons that our DP/DR is teaching us about life. We shouldn't fight it so much, we should just try to accept things for what they are.

Then again, I have only known about DP/DR for a few months and most other people on dpselfhelp know much more about these things then I do, but I have lived with DP/DR for 8 years and this is how I feel about the things I have experienced.

Sorry for ranting eveyone, I just need to get my thoughts out.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't think I have DP/DR because of my sins. I am not a saint, but I'd like to think that I lead an above average moral life. In my case DP/DR is a natural reaction to childhood trauma's. To other peoples sins of which I am not guilty.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm not really saying that it is because we are bad and that we sin.

I am saying that our sins is what some of us might obsess over and that might be our problem.

If we feel bad about something then we need to CHANGE whatever it is that is makeing us feel bad and then we wont feel bad anymore.

Maybe you were victimized but do you put blame on yourself for certain things? Do you feel guilty for something?

If you do then STOP and tell yourself, OK that is bad, that is a very bad thing and I will never do that myself now or in the future, then just let the evil thought go. Leave it and know that you are doing what is right and you are not commiting evil like the person that victimized you.

You don't have to belive in God or in religion but you should realize that thinking about evil and bad things is like poison in your brain. You have to let go of them poisonous thoughts and start liveing the best way you know how to.

Say this to yourself when you think about some horrible thing that has happened to you in your past. (hmm yep, that sucked, OH well nothing I can do about it now, AND ON WITH LIFE!)


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

That's a little too easy thinking, Lostone. I do agree that negative thinking and dwelling in the past can poisen you and trash your future. I promised to myself that I wouldn't do that and I try to live up to that promise.


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't really nessecarily agree that it is some nessecary curse that has been beset upon certain people to get their lives on track. I do think that there is something to learn from it. However, I don't think that it teaches me to be humble towards those who have inflicted such a depricating, frustrating disorder on me, if in fact some God inflicted it upon me.

I don't do drugs, I don't drink anymore, and I have loving relationships. So, I don't think that the possibility of an existing DP, or DR condition is relative to some Biblical parable or some form of enlightenment.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

It might not be a curse but I view it as a learning experience anyway. 
I can see how DP/DR would tie into a lot of scriptures in the bible but I don't want to go deep into any of that because most people don't have my views. All I am sure of is that if you try to learn from DP/DR then you could learn a great deal about yourself and others. DP/DR has tought me more about life then I ever dreamed of.

Maybe nobody else on hear has learned anything from DP/DR but I surely have. And I know that I am a better person because of it. I don't think that God would want any of us to have DP/DR, but at least for myself I think it was nessasry in order for me to reach my full potential in life.


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I see your point, I do. I think that anything in life that really pulls us by our petticoats needs to be confronted, coped with and learned from. I think we as humans can learn a lot from dr/ds disorders, or any other disorder that people unfortunatley may have. But I don't think that a higher power plagues us with them. I think I mis-read that, and apologize if I did. I am a horrible speed reader. I skim. 

I don't believe in the whole saying that "What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger". Because if being stronger means feeling dead inside and despondant. Then it isn't real strength , it is just numbness. So , if anything I have learned so far from these symptoms is that I am no different than anyone else. Because I thought I was the only person who felt like this. If there is a lesson to be learned from these symptoms I don't think it is in learning to fear God or fate or anything of that nature. But, the one thing again, I can say I learned is to perservere, and keep living until I die. As cliche as that sounds.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

*Knock it off! No more religious s h i t !!!!!!!!!!!!*
[ / just teasing! ]


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

sooooo many different views!! my my. :lol:

but this is good all good! you know what, through all the rants and ideas and ups and downs and all the years gone by, i feel like we are starting to get to the heart of all this. honestly i do. i think all of you, in your own ways, have it right! martin is right, it is a physical disorder. luka is right, it is a product of traumatization. lostone is right, it is about the spirit.

until we get it right collectively, and stop trying to fight each others ideas, we will truly start to be free from the "terror" of illness.

like it or not folks, cry like little babies with soggy diapers all you must, duke it out to your hearts content, we are finally starting to see the light. im seeing it, tasting it, and actually starting to touch it.. feel it! soon i will be basking in it! and im taking all you little rascals with me!!!! :lol:


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I was just having a conversation about this very thing with a friend tonight. I said that regardless of what is truly causing this, I am benefiting in ways that were growth-producing that I may not have experienced any other way. Although part of me is concerned that I may have to have come to this horrible place because I wasn't getting it anywhere else but again so much speculation on something I may never understand. When we hit a bottom as this conditon has been for me, we are forced to think outside the box in almost every way imaginable and this provides insights and growth in a very fast manner in some very important ways. I had been told by my pastor about "the dark night of the soul". You can look it up on-line. It describes much of what we are experiencing or not experiencing. You come out of it, when you have done the work that you needed to do. Some find their way out sooner than others but it is not a race and it is not about comparing because we each have so many variables in our personality, life experience ya di ya di ya. I may not ever be able to say that I am truly thankful for all that I have been through with this but I am thankful for the changes it has made in my view of myself (selfishness, negative thinking, tendency to take life for granted) and others( realizing that I can never really understand what another is going through unless I have been there myself so not to judge anyone) and life in general and the example that comes to mind there is kind of embarrassing. Without a sex drive, I am forced to find other avenues of interest and expression and to be perfectly honest that was way too much a part of my life. And of course there are many other things but that was the first to come to mind. You could say that that one got my attention for obvious reasons. I was so out of balance in so many ways, I am not surprised that my brain chemistry went beizerk. Those are my thoughts on this for what they are worth. Thanks for letting me share, freesong


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> martin is right, it is a physical disorder. luka is right, it is a product of traumatization. lostone is right, it is about the spirit.
> 
> until we get it right collectively, and stop trying to fight each others ideas, we will truly start to be free from the "terror" of illness.


Very true. There are different ways to look at dp. Some people may need to focus on some areas more than others. I think between all of our views there is a unique way out for all of us. Or at least a way to keep this thing from running our lives. You're right though. We are definately getting closer.



freesong said:


> I may not ever be able to say that I am truly thankful for all that I have been through with this but I am thankful for the changes it has made in my view of myself (selfishness, negative thinking, tendency to take life for granted) and others( realizing that I can never really understand what another is going through unless I have been there myself so not to judge anyone)


Good for you freesong. I feel much the same way. I am definitely not thankful the expereince of dp, but it has taught me some lessons that i probably wouldn't have learned otherwise. Mostly the ones that you have listed. I don't think there is any other way to more appreciate the true value of life then going through dp. Dp seems to be the closest you can get to death while still being alive.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Sleepingbeauty, good post.



> until we get it right collectively, and stop trying to fight each others ideas, we will truly start to be free from the "terror" of illness.


You are wise to look past any offending views and look for answers instead.

My religious views and knowledge have been a great help for me finding my way out of DP/DR. I don't care if nobody else on the planet believes the same way I do, I am still going to talk about it because this is how I found my cure. If I left out my thoughts on religion then I would be leaving out half of my thoughts about DP/DR. It is very upsetting to me that some people let things upset them so much that they would trash a whole thread because of a religious comment. 
This is not about religion, it is about closeing your mouth and *listening* and trying to find the thought patterns that will lead you out of DP/DR.

I am not stateing that God is that cause of DP/DR or that everything that does not kill you, only makes you stronger. What I am saying is that DP/DR should be looked at as something positive. If we start to look at DP/DR in a positive way and we start asking ourselves, what can I learn from this experience, then we will start to find a cure for ourselves.

For me personaly religion had to be part of my cure because it is a huge part of my thoughts. You all don't have to believe in my religion though to see how my thinking about DP/DR has changed from a very negative to a positive. It was this shift in my thinking that has caused me to find my way out. Instead of sitting hear all day getting upset that 1A and Martinelv have missed my point on this thread, I am going to NOT CARE and NOT LET IT BOTHER ME. How should I ever expect to find a cure for what is wrong with me if all my thoughts are wraped up in a religious argument. Even if I was preaching door to door, I would not argue a point because it is a complete wast of time. This is why I don't post in the religious section, it is a pointless place where people don't want to learn anything but only argue all the time. Our thinking MUST change!! We should not be argueing with each other. Many of us on dpselfhelp are very defensive and very jumpy to get into an arguement, WHY. The reason is because we have DP/DR thats why. We all let things bother us to much, we let things that we can not change (like my religious beliefs) bother us to much and we get obsessed about things that we don't like in this world, thats what makes us sick.

If Hitler got on dpselfhelp and started talking about killing the Jews again, guess what I would not even reply. Why should I wast my time on Hitler?? Why wast my pure thoughts on evil. I know now that if I give evil (or the things I do not like) any of my attention, then I am only giving them things more power!!! If certain people did not like some religious comment on this thread then the best thing to do would have been to ignore this thread and not post hear! If this thread would have not gotten any posts then it would be at the bottom of the list of threads by now!

This goes for all are problems! Stop fighting things that you can not ever control... THE MORE WE FIGHT AGAINST WHAT WE WANT TO GO AWAY, THE MORE POWER WE GIVE TO IT.

Just in case you did not get my point yet 1A.

RELIGION, RELIGION, RELIGION, RELIGION, RELIGION....

Now I would not have just typed so much about RELIGION unless you would have first posted.



> Knock it off! No more religious s h i t !!!!!!!!!!!!


My overall point is that the more you fight and the more you hate and the more you don't accept the things that you can't control, the more insain you will go!

We all have been doing this in our minds! DP/DR is us driveing ourselves MAD about things that are out of our hands.

This is just one of the lessons I have learned from DP/DR.
If anyone out there wants to argue about this post then I would be glade if you did because then you will prove my point.

People with DP/DR have problems accepting things for what they are, and I think that this includes all of us on dpselfhelp.

What doesn't kill you might not always make you stronger, but unless you learn from DP/DR and become stronger, I don't think you stand a chance of overcomeing DP/DR.
This goes for all of you.

Again this thread is not about RELIGION. It is about DP/DR.
Not all of us get upset about religion but we do all get upset about something and this is what is diffrent for all of us, but what we share in commen is that none of us know how to deal with the things that bother us. The answer is to not let anything bother us anymore, including DP/DR. Don't let things bother you and then they won't have power over your mind!


----------

